# Apache and Large File Support

## forceflow2

For some reason, I can't give my users the ability to download files that are greater than 2GB using my apache server. Does anyone have any ideas about how I would go about doing this? I just migrated from IIS which didn't really have a problem with it so any help would be appreciated.

----------

## forceflow2

Little bump...kinda important...

----------

## forceflow2

Pweaz?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Are you using Apache 1 or Apache 2? At least when it comes to logfile sizes, Apache 2 is much better as it doesn't have 2 GB size barrier, so I wouldn't be surprised if it would allow you to download files that big.

----------

## forceflow2

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Are you using Apache 1 or Apache 2? At least when it comes to logfile sizes, Apache 2 is much better as it doesn't have 2 GB size barrier, so I wouldn't be surprised if it would allow you to download files that big.

 

It's Apache 2.0.52, but yeah, I dunno. All the things I have read about it say it shouldn't be having this problem, and yet...

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Could you tell about your setup more specific? Are you serving files from a local file system or over some kind of network share? What filesystem/kernel you have in use?

----------

## forceflow2

 *Janne Pikkarainen wrote:*   

> Could you tell about your setup more specific? Are you serving files from a local file system or over some kind of network share? What filesystem/kernel you have in use?

 

Things are being served from a local HDD (well, several actually) using the ReiserFS 3.6 FileSystem (except for the RAIDed drives, which use EXT3, but all of drives suffer from this issue). The kernel in use is 2.6.11-gentoo-r5.

----------

## c4

I've seen that some 32-bit applications can't cope with files larger than 2.00 GB. You could try recompiling apache (php etc) with 

```
-D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64
```

 as an additional CFLAG. And if the clients are using wget, a browser, an ftp-client, they should try recompiling them too if possible.

Here's a thread for some problems with files larger than 2.00 GB

----------

## forceflow2

Thanks for the idea, but we've already done that CFLAGS thing. And the clients aren't just using wget so that's not really an issue.

----------

